# Funktionsweise von IDEs



## grenzreiter (25. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie genau so eine IDE funktioniert. Was läuft da im Hintergrund ab, ich meine was passiert denn, wenn ich auf den "Run"-Button drücke?

Gruß

grenzreiter


----------



## ARadauer (25. Feb 2011)

was meisnt du genau... java.exe wird vermutlich ausgeführt ;-)

Oder willst du wissen wie der debugger im Detail funktioniert?


----------



## grenzreiter (25. Feb 2011)

Ich glaube ich erkläre das ein wenig anders. Ich schreibe gerade meinen Wochenbericht, und muss auch die Funktionsweise einer IDE grob erklären. Daher möchte ich wissen, was die Umgebung mit dem Code macht, wenn ich auf "Run" klicke.

Gruß

grenzreiter


----------



## maki (25. Feb 2011)

*verschoben*

Welche IDE denn?


----------



## Affe-Mit-Waffe (25. Feb 2011)

ich geb dir mal nen Tipp

is ne wirklich gute seite 

Let me google that for you


----------



## Mit_Glied (25. Feb 2011)

@ Affe-Mit-Waffe:  Das hat de Korbinian bestimmt probiert

@ Grenzreiiter: Welche IDE meinst du genau ?


----------



## maki (25. Feb 2011)

Nebenbei bemerkt, vielleicht sollten sich grenzreiter, Affe-Mit-Waffe und Mit_Glied einfach in der Mensa treffen


----------



## ARadauer (25. Feb 2011)

grenzreiter hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube ich erkläre das ein wenig anders. Ich schreibe gerade meinen Wochenbericht, und muss auch die Funktionsweise einer IDE grob erklären. Daher möchte ich wissen, was die Umgebung mit dem Code macht, wenn ich auf "Run" klicke.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> grenzreiter



sie lässt ihn ausführen...


----------



## Final_Striker (25. Feb 2011)

grenzreiter hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube ich erkläre das ein wenig anders. Ich schreibe gerade meinen Wochenbericht, und muss auch die Funktionsweise einer IDE grob erklären. Daher möchte ich wissen, was die Umgebung mit dem Code macht, wenn ich auf "Run" klicke.



Was soll sie denn damit machen?

Aus der von dir geschrieben .java Datei wird eine .class Datei erstellt und diese dann ausgeführt. ;-)


----------



## Simon_Flagg (25. Feb 2011)

wie wärs mit:
sie greift auf die runtime zu und führt die befehle
javac Main.java
java Main

aus?

lg


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (28. Feb 2011)

Kompiliert die IDE wirklich nach einem Click auf run?

Eclipse hat z.B. die Einstellung build automatically.
Wenn es nichts zum Compilieren gibt, reicht es bei einem Click auf Run das entsprechende Programm laufen zu lassen.


----------



## maki (28. Feb 2011)

JohannisderKaeufer hat gesagt.:


> Kompiliert die IDE wirklich nach einem Click auf run?
> 
> Eclipse hat z.B. die Einstellung build automatically.
> Wenn es nichts zum Compilieren gibt, reicht es bei einem Click auf Run das entsprechende Programm laufen zu lassen.


Eclipse nutzt wie du bereits geschrieben hattest einen sog. inkrementellen Build, da wird beim Run Button wirklich nur noch ausgeführt, andere IDEs sollen das angeblich auch machen.


----------



## dehlen (28. Feb 2011)

also korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber wird da nicht der bytecode interpretiert sprich in maschinencode überführt damit der Prozessor diesen Maschinencode ausführen kann ?!

oder kurz gesagt der quellcode wird kompiliert und ausgeführt ?!


----------



## maki (28. Feb 2011)

dehlen hat gesagt.:


> also korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber wird da nicht der bytecode interpretiert sprich in maschinencode überführt damit der Prozessor diesen Maschinencode ausführen kann ?!
> 
> oder kurz gesagt der quellcode wird kompiliert und ausgeführt ?!


Da wirfst du jetzt ein paar Dinge durcheinander 

- Java Sourcen zu byte Code kompilieren
Macht die IDE, aber nicht unbedingt beim klicken des Run Buttons

- Byte Code interpretieren
Das macht die JVM (java.exe), wird auf jedenfall vom Run Button ausgeführt


----------



## dehlen (28. Feb 2011)

achso ok auch wieder was gelernt =)


----------

